# Boots for Narrow heel/ankle



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

exactly how squished were your feet in the 9s? "a tad" might be exactly the amount by which they will pack out, after which they will fit like a glove


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> exactly how squished were your feet in the 9s? "a tad" might be exactly the amount by which they will pack out, after which they will fit like a glove


its definitely not a huge amount. I am just worried that it might not pack out enough.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Goron24 said:


> its definitely not a huge amount. I am just worried that it might not pack out enough.


I don't know, it sounds like the 9's might be a good fit to me. Try them on again, to be sure, but you seem to be describing a proper boot fit.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Goron24 said:


> I am looking into the possibility of getting new boots due to my current ones experiencing a large amount of heel lift. I have really tiny heels and ankles for a male and this seems to not be helping the issue. I tried a pair of Nike zoom force 1s (size 9) and I couldnt move my heel at all, however my feet were a tad squished and I think a 9.5 (my current burton hails boot size) would fit perfectly. However I can no longer find any 9.5 Nike zoom force 1s in Canada.
> 
> Can someone recommend me a good boot that fits people with narrow heels/ankles?


They should be a tad squished, I have feet that are a half size different, I always go lower and the boots pack out accordingly, just a little uncomfortable for a few days


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk abt the zooms...but all of my boots pack out at least .5 size. You got to plan for and then modify liners accordingly or visit a good boot fitter. see boot faq sticky for possible liner mods. Boots are the most important piece of equipment and perhaps the most difficult to dial-in...so often, it will take a few pairs of boots, some time to get it right.

might try a pair of solmons...apparently they run more narrow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ride are also an option, at least the Insano is pretty narrow


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I have narrow feet/heels and the K2 Maysis works well for me.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Salomon have some of the narrowest heels.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

I have the same problem and settled on Nike Kaijus. I wear a 12.5/13 in street shoes and my last boots were Burton Ambush in 13. Waaaaaaaaay to big.

I tried 13's and 12's in Kaiju and 13 in the Vans Cirro, DC Ceptor, and Adidas Blauvelt. It's crazy how much the sizes change from brand to brand but the Kaiju was by far the best fitting and most comfortable boot.

I decided on the Kaiju 12's and after 2 runs I knew I made the right choice. They'll pack out about half size and be perfect. 

If they're tight but not hurting I'd stick with what you have and they'll be perfect after you ride them for a while.


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

madmax said:


> I have the same problem and settled on Nike Kaijus. I wear a 12.5/13 in street shoes and my last boots were Burton Ambush in 13. Waaaaaaaaay to big.
> 
> I tried 13's and 12's in Kaiju and 13 in the Vans Cirro, DC Ceptor, and Adidas Blauvelt. It's crazy how much the sizes change from brand to brand but the Kaiju was by far the best fitting and most comfortable boot.
> 
> ...


I have 9.5 Burton hail at the moment and I have probably a half size or more of play in them which is really too much. If my foot slides forward AT ALL I can pop my heel out of them super easy, even if they are sinched as tight as possible. I found the nikes that I tried really comfy and my heel didn't slip out in the 9s which is why I am thinking of getting new ones. However I am going to try solomons at a different shop first to see how they fit. the guy at the other shop knows quite a bit about boots.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

try salomons.
worse case you can use j-bars.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Goron24 said:


> I have 9.5 Burton hail at the moment and I have probably a half size or more of play in them which is really too much. If my foot slides forward AT ALL I can pop my heel out of them super easy, even if they are sinched as tight as possible. I found the nikes that I tried really comfy and my heel didn't slip out in the 9s which is why I am thinking of getting new ones. However I am going to try solomons at a different shop first to see how they fit. the guy at the other shop knows quite a bit about boots.


When I decided to keep the 12's I was really nervous because they felt very tight. But once you get in a snowboard stance or strap in it pulls your toes back. 

If they are tight but aren't uncomfortable I'd say they're probably right. If they hurt just wearing them it will be magnified on the hill.

It sucks that you won't know until you actually ride them, but it sounds like the sizing on the 9's is good.


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

speedjason said:


> try salomons.
> worse case you can use j-bars.


Already got J bars, was going to order volume reducers yesterday.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Goron24 said:


> Already got J bars, was going to order volume reducers yesterday.


make sure the sizing is correct too. try kicking the boot on the heel real hard while toes barely touch the front of the boot.
make sure you have mondo sizing measured correctly.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Goron24 said:


> I am looking into the possibility of getting new boots due to my current ones experiencing a large amount of heel lift. I have really tiny heels and ankles for a male and this seems to not be helping the issue. I tried a pair of Nike zoom force 1s (size 9) and I couldnt move my heel at all, however my feet were a tad squished and I think a 9.5 (my current burton hails boot size) would fit perfectly. However I can no longer find any 9.5 Nike zoom force 1s in Canada.
> 
> Can someone recommend me a good boot that fits people with narrow heels/ankles?


why not ebay since u already know it fits good?

fwiw nike boots have the same shell size for sz 9 and 9.5, only the liner is different


----------



## JBM NZ (Mar 27, 2013)

Goron24 said:


> I am looking into the possibility of getting new boots due to my current ones experiencing a large amount of heel lift. I have really tiny heels and ankles for a male and this seems to not be helping the issue. I tried a pair of Nike zoom force 1s (size 9) and I couldnt move my heel at all, however my feet were a tad squished and I think a 9.5 (my current burton hails boot size) would fit perfectly. However I can no longer find any 9.5 Nike zoom force 1s in Canada.
> 
> Can someone recommend me a good boot that fits people with narrow heels/ankles?



I'm currently experiencing the same issues with my thirtytwo primes great light boot but my heel moves far to much(I also have smaller 9 feet/ narrow heels) and I end up over cranking my Cartels to compensate esp. on harder pack days ....can't make up my mind on which boots to get ....need to be pretty stiff as one of my boards is a CustomX and I like to hike/charge etc so really 7 flex minimum .....looking at >Brand New

-2013/14-Ride Insanos(tried them on very Nice but man they are stiff ...)
-2014 Burton ION (feel much nicer on the above not as stiff ...but just don't look as well made ....no sure on the speed laces ....had Burton boots in the past not a major fan.....)
-2012 Ride RFL .....online reduced price sound good in reviews flex-8 (which may well be perfect)
-2012 K2 T1 ....get them cheap ....sound good have heard not the best hiking wise ?
-2014 Ride lasso ..... like the set-up overall RIDE boots look the best made IMHO.....

one of the above just not sure which one will try on the last two tomorrow>>
have tried on the first two but really can't pick between them as they both have there pros-cons


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Boots with, in my experience, good heel hold:

Nitro Team TLS
Nike Vapen
Ride Triad
Salomon Savage BOA
Forum Kicker - which sadly has been dicontinued, like everything else Forum...

These are all from the 12/13 season, because that's the season I was looking for boots.


----------



## JBM NZ (Mar 27, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Boots with, in my experience, good heel hold:
> 
> Nitro Team TLS
> Nike Vapen
> ...


Ended up with the K2 T1 till I took them home and fitted them to my burton cartels ....not a good ...fit to short not enough contact with binding back so took them back before I stuffed them and got a pair of 2014 Ride Lasso ....very light small fitting boot I'm only a 9 so these boots are like walking in hiking boots ...nice heel hold with BOA heel hold set-up .....looking forward to upgrade over the Primes ...not as stiff but bindings should help with that


----------

